# Would you rather...



## goofy girl (Jan 22, 2008)

Kind of like a "this or that" thread, only more situational than objects. 

I was inspired today when on the bus, a man pulled a bottle of cologne (if you can call it that) and sprayed it on for about 4 minutes. I was literally choking.  The man across from me said "Well, I guess it's better than B.O.". I wasn't sure that I completely agreed LOL

Ok, so anyone..answer the "would you rather"..and then ask a new one for the next person to answer. 

Ok, so I would rather smell cologne than B.O. 

*Would you rather forget someone's name and remember where you know them from, or forget how you know them and remember their name?* (ok, lame starter I know..but give me a chance  )

is this the "they them" thing that was being discussed on the other board?? hahahaha


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 22, 2008)

Fun thread, goof!

I'd rather remember their name and forget where I know them from, then at least I can say "Maryyyy!!!! How ARE you?!?!" and hope SHE refers to how we know each other!


Would you rather love and lose or never have loved at all?


----------



## Britannia (Jan 22, 2008)

I'd rather know where I know them from... that way, it at least seems like you DO know them lol

That actually happens a lot with me - I remember where I know someone from, but I can't for the life of me remember their names. It's not about not caring... I just have a very bad memory for names, birthdays, etcetera.

*Would you rather... go to a class with a horrible teacher but a good subject, or a class where the teacher rocks but the subject is just horrid?*


----------



## CrankySpice (Jan 22, 2008)

I'd rather have the great subject/bad teach than a great teach/bad subject because I could become engrossed in the subject matter and ignore the teach.

*Would you rather...give up books or music for the rest of your life?*


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 22, 2008)

SuperMishe said:


> Fun thread, goof!
> 
> I'd rather remember their name and forget where I know them from, then at least I can say "Maryyyy!!!! How ARE you?!?!" and hope SHE refers to how we know each other!
> 
> ...



love and lost..for sure :wubu:

Ok..next person answer cranky and ask a new question please 

I didn't want Mishe to go unanswered


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 22, 2008)

I'd give up music any day. But books? Never!

Would you rather go out with someone who is a good talker or a good listener?


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 22, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Kind of like a "this or that" thread, only more situational than objects.
> 
> I was inspired today when on the bus, a man pulled a bottle of cologne (if you can call it that) and sprayed it on for about 4 minutes. I was literally choking.  The man across from me said "Well, I guess it's better than B.O.". I wasn't sure that I completely agreed LOL
> 
> ...



Well, I'd rather remember their name... even though I sometimes forget names anyways... lol



SuperMishe said:


> Fun thread, goof!
> 
> I'd rather remember their name and forget where I know them from, then at least I can say "Maryyyy!!!! How ARE you?!?!" and hope SHE refers to how we know each other!
> 
> ...



I'd rather have loved and lost... that way I could've been in love at least once...



Britannia said:


> I'd rather know where I know them from... that way, it at least seems like you DO know them lol
> 
> That actually happens a lot with me - I remember where I know someone from, but I can't for the life of me remember their names. It's not about not caring... I just have a very bad memory for names, birthdays, etcetera.
> 
> *Would you rather... go to a class with a horrible teacher but a good subject, or a class where the teacher rocks but the subject is just horrid?*



I rather go to the good class... That way, I'd still have a good time and not worry about the teacher...



CrankySpice said:


> I'd rather have the great subject/bad teach than a great teach/bad subject because I could become engrossed in the subject matter and ignore the teach.
> 
> *Would you rather...give up books or music for the rest of your life?*



Books... I needs music!



Dr. Feelgood said:


> I'd give up music any day. But books? Never!
> 
> Would you rather go out with someone who is a good talker or a good listener?



Who is a good talker... I tend to be the good listener... lol

*Would you rather go to a museum with your boy/girlfriend or go to a monster truck rally with a friend?*


----------



## southernfa (Jan 22, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> *Would you rather forget someone's name and remember where you know them from, or forget how you know them and remember their name?* (ok, lame starter I know..but give me a chance  )


It's moot, I forget both these days... 


CrankySpice said:


> *Would you rather...give up books or music for the rest of your life?*


I'd rather die than make that choice!  Mind you, I could give up the neighbour's music in about 2 seconds!


Dr. Feelgood said:


> Would you rather go out with someone who is a good talker or a good listener?


 Talker, I make a better listener. 


bmann0413 said:


> *Would you rather go to a museum with your boy/girlfriend or go to a monster truck rally with a friend?*


Museum. 
OK, would you compromise your principles and commitments for the sake of your heart's desires or not?


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 23, 2008)

southernfa said:


> *OK, would you compromise your principles and commitments for the sake of your heart's desires or not?*



Yes, sometimes you have to. 



Would you rather have an itch you can't reach or something in your eye?


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 23, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Would you rather have an itch you can't reach or something in your eye?



Probably an itch I can't reach. My eyes freak out just watching people use contacts or eye-drops. Things in my eye are bad days...

*Would you rather follow instructions step by step, or make it up as you go?*


----------



## Friday (Jan 23, 2008)

I couldn't give up books or music either. It's just not an option. Druther have to choose between my eyes and my ears I would.

I'd rather have a good teacher because a good teacher can (and has) made a subject I actively dislike come alive for me. I've also had a bad teacher put me permanebtly off a subject that I always enjoyed.

I'd rather have an itch I can't reach because I'll ask someone else to scratch if I have to and as a long time contact wearer something in my eye freaks me out.

I'd rather remember where I know someone from because usually the fact that you remembered them will make them not mind that you forgot their name.

Loved and lost for sure.

My question?

New car or dream vacation?


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 23, 2008)

Friday said:


> I couldn't give up books or music either. It's just not an option. Druther have to choose between my eyes and my ears I would.
> 
> I'd rather have a good teacher because a good teacher can (and has) made a subject I actively dislike come alive for me. I've also had a bad teacher put me permanebtly off a subject that I always enjoyed.
> 
> ...



Dream vacation, for sure. It's a Round the World 1 yr.cruise in an owner's suite with a brilliant, stimulating, passionate BBW companion. We would use the time to explore one another and the world while creating an extraordinary relationship and many new friends. :wubu: Cars? *meh*, left that concern behind many years ago. Any clean, sound ride will do. Always buy used 'cuz I freaking hate the depreciation on new.

Would you rather write a great best-selling novel or an important work of non-fiction that will be far less read but hugely influential in its' field?

Love this thread, btw. For an entertaining board game that does the "would you rather" idea to the max, check out "Zobmondo" - http://www.zobmondo.com/index.php.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 23, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Would you rather write a great best-selling novel or an important work of non-fiction that will be far less read but hugely influential in its' field?



Best selling novel, for sure. I'm a cash whore 

Would you rather eat a cow's pancreas or a fish head?


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jan 23, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Best selling novel, for sure. I'm a cash whore
> 
> Would you rather eat a cow's pancreas or a fish head?


Definitely the cow's pancreas since those are Sweetbreads and they are yummy! :eat1:

*One has to be taken..CHOOSE: Your sight or your hearing.*


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 23, 2008)

Arrhythmia said:


> Definitely the cow's pancreas since those are Sweetbreads and they are yummy! :eat1:
> 
> *One has to be taken..CHOOSE: Your sight or your hearing.*



My hearing



Unhappily married or occasionally happily single?


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jan 23, 2008)

Occasionally happily single. Hands down.



You are deathly afraid of heights - do you bungee jump or skydive?


----------



## Tad (Jan 23, 2008)

sunnie1653 said:


> You are deathly afraid of heights - do you bungee jump or skydive?



Sky dive, because I dont have to look at the height much before jumping off, and less people around to hear me screaming.



Would you rather:
- take a vow of poverty, but always be provided with enough to get by with some basic comfort, or 
- give away every possession and penny you have, be out on the street in clothes from Good-Will this afternoon, but have the potential to earn and keep any amount in the future?


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 25, 2008)

edx said:


> Sky dive, because I don’t have to look at the height much before jumping off, and less people around to hear me screaming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



take a vow of poverty, but always be provided with enough to get by with some basic comfort. just as long as i have what I need I'm ok..not thrilled LOL, but it's still a better option than being on the street with nothing!


Would YOU rather take a cruise to Alaska or lay on the beach in Hawaii?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 25, 2008)

Lay on the beach in Hawaii




Would you rather be too hot or too cold?


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jan 25, 2008)

*would you rather have paper,or plastic?*


----------



## Butterbelly (Jan 25, 2008)

IwannabeVERYfat said:


> *would you rather have paper,or plastic?*



paper...it's biodegradable.

*Would you rather work at a job where you made lots of money and hated it, or work at a job where you made crap money but loved it?*


----------



## Friday (Jan 28, 2008)

Make lots of money, invest well, then quit and go do the job I like.

Appetizer or dessert?


----------



## SummerG (Jan 28, 2008)

Friday said:


> Make lots of money, invest well, then quit and go do the job I like.
> 
> Appetizer or dessert?



Dessert!

Be a one hit wonder, or musician with a long term small following?


----------



## SummerG (Jan 30, 2008)

SummerG said:


> Dessert!
> 
> Be a one hit wonder, or musician with a long term small following?



Maybe my question sucked, lol... I will not let this thread die! 

I would have picked one hit wonder 

ok... so how about:

would you rather die in a fire, or freeze to death? (morbid I know, lol)


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 30, 2008)

SummerG said:


> Maybe my question sucked, lol... I will not let this thread die!
> 
> I would have picked one hit wonder
> 
> ...



Freeze to death, for sure. I understand it's quite peaceful.

Would you rather be exceptionally beautiful/handsome or extremely intelligent?


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 30, 2008)

SummerG said:


> would you rather die in a fire, or freeze to death? (morbid I know, lol)





Freeze to death. Call me crazy but I would rather go numb than feel myself burning. 

Would you rather date someone who is an amazing kisser but not good in bed or have someone who is amazing in bed but can't kiss to save their life?


----------



## Rowan (Jan 30, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Freeze to death, for sure. I understand it's quite peaceful.
> 
> Would you rather be exceptionally beautiful/handsome or extremely intelligent?



Hard one...I suppose intelligent. You can get a lot being beautiful, but looks fade...so I'd rather be a smarty pants.



BigCutieSasha said:


> Freeze to death. Call me crazy but I would rather go numb than feel myself burning.
> 
> Would you rather date someone who is an amazing kisser but not good in bed or have someone who is amazing in bed but can't kiss to save their life?



Definitely prefer a good kisser.

*Would you rather fight Mike Tyson? Or Would you rather talk like him?*


----------



## Suze (Jan 30, 2008)

Definitely talk to him... Gawd. Not that i think it would be a fulfilling conversation.


Would you rather drink expired milk or eat expired chicken? (I love the gross ones.)


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 30, 2008)

susieQ said:


> Would you rather drink expired milk or eat expired chicken? (I love the gross ones.)



Expired milk. That might just give you an upset tummy. Expired chicken can give you salmonella, E. coli and a bunch of other stuff.

*Would you rather be telepathic or telekinetic?*


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 30, 2008)

Great question! Telepathic.


Would you rather live in a Manhattan loft or the English countryside?


----------



## chocolate desire (Jan 30, 2008)

English countryside for sure!!

Would you rather be without water or electricty for 3 days?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 30, 2008)

Electricity; I've been there, done that, and I know I can handle it, even tho it isn't much fun.

Would you rather spend a week in New Orleans or Las Vegas?


----------



## Leesa (Jan 30, 2008)

New Orleans!



Would you rather be kicked out of Dimensions or The Super Bowl?


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 30, 2008)

Leesa said:


> New Orleans!
> 
> 
> 
> Would you rather be kicked out of Dimensions or The Super Bowl?



super bowl...my friends are on dims...super bowl is only one day, and it would definitely make a better story!!!

Would you rather have a yacht or a private jet?


----------



## Gspoon (Jan 30, 2008)

Jet, because I love to fly

Bowling or archery?


----------



## chocolate desire (Jan 30, 2008)

Bowling.. I just love playing with balls lol.. Did I say that
would you rather be stuck on an island with booze or candy


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 31, 2008)

Definitely candy. Especially peanutbutter and chocolate.

Would you rather eat only seafood/fish for a month or only pork?

(Sorry, I'm hungry)


----------



## SummerG (Jan 31, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Definitely candy. Especially peanutbutter and chocolate.
> 
> Would you rather eat only seafood/fish for a month or only pork?
> 
> (Sorry, I'm hungry)



DEFINITELY pork! mmmm...pork

would you rather live a long and boring life, or a short exciting life?


----------



## runningman (Jan 31, 2008)

would you rather live a long and boring life, or a short exciting life?[/QUOTE]

Short and exciting. Although it doesn't seem to be happening. :doh:

Would you rather travel the world or go into space and see the earth from orbit?


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 31, 2008)

Travel the world. I want to put my bare feet into the green grass in ireland, and see my breath in Alaska, and taste yummy pastries in paris, and ride an elephant in India (if he'd let me ) From outer space all you could do was look!


Would you rather have own a record label, or a movie production company?


----------



## Leesa (Jan 31, 2008)

Movies!


Wheat or white?


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 31, 2008)

Leesa said:


> Movies!
> 
> 
> Wheat or white?



Wheat


Would you rather spend a night having a heart to heart talk with a friend or a wild night of sex with someone you knew would not be in your life long?


----------



## SummerG (Feb 1, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> Wheat
> 
> 
> Would you rather spend a night having a heart to heart talk with a friend or a wild night of sex with someone you knew would not be in your life long?



night of wild sex... my friend would prefer i have something juicy to tell her during our next heart to heart! plus... uh yeah, i could use it 

would you rather your bed mate drool massively, or snore like a freight train?!


----------



## Suze (Feb 1, 2008)

SummerG said:


> night of wild sex... my friend would prefer i have something juicy to tell her during our next heart to heart! plus... uh yeah, i could use it
> 
> would you rather your bed mate drool massively, or snore like a freight train?!



Snore. I would suggest he'd get a snore operation, though.

Would you rather eat a camels left testicle OR right testicle? :batting: 

View attachment 640DroolCat.jpg


View attachment DroolSpikeYuck.JPG


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 1, 2008)

Oh that question is just so unfair, especially since I am so freakin' hungry right now. So, if I have to choose, I would say the one that has been removed, cleaned and cooked with a lovely garlic, oil and fresh herbs.

Would you rather be moved to tears or moved to action?


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 2, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Oh that question is just so unfair, especially since I am so freakin' hungry right now. So, if I have to choose, I would say the one that has been removed, cleaned and cooked with a lovely garlic, oil and fresh herbs.
> 
> Would you rather be moved to tears or moved to action?



Moved to whatever action would allow me to avoid eating either camel testicle.

Would you rather be remembered for your faith or your wisdom?


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 2, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Would you rather be remembered for your faith or your wisdom?



That is a good question. I think my faith. Because I think that means more ultimately.

Would you rather have to give a presentation to a large group of people on subject that you are really clueless in, or have to tell someone close to you a secret about you that you know they will not like?


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 3, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> That is a good question. I think my faith. Because I think that means more ultimately.
> 
> Would you rather have to give a presentation to a large group of people on subject that you are really clueless in, or have to tell someone close to you a secret about you that you know they will not like?



OK, maybe we're getting too cerebral here but I'd tell a close friend a secret about me I know they would not like. It's a chance to be that much closer. 

Would you rather tell a lie that would save a dear friend from brief embarrassment or a truth that would aggrandize a deceitful enemy for life? Careful, this is trickier than you think.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 3, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> That is a good question. I think my faith. Because I think that means more ultimately.
> 
> Would you rather have to give a presentation to a large group of people on subject that you are really clueless in, or have to tell someone close to you a secret about you that you know they will not like?



OK, maybe we're getting too cerebral here but I'd tell a close friend a secret about me I know they would not like. It's a chance to be that much closer. 

Would you rather tell a lie that would save a dear friend from brief embarrassment or a truth that would aggrandize a deceitful enemy for life? Careful, this is trickier than you think.

(BTW, the faith v. wisdom question, Kathy. I'd choose being remembered for wisdom. I could inspire others to pursue wisdom. Faith is ultimately a personal choice independent of all other truths. JMO.)


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 3, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> That is a good question. I think my faith. Because I think that means more ultimately.
> 
> Would you rather have to give a presentation to a large group of people on subject that you are really clueless in, or have to tell someone close to you a secret about you that you know they will not like?



OK, maybe we're getting too cerebral here but I'd tell a close friend a secret about me I know they would not like. It's a chance to be that much closer. 

Would you rather tell a lie that would save a dear friend from brief embarrassment or a truth that would aggrandize a deceitful enemy for life? Careful, this is trickier than you think.

(BTW, the faith v. wisdom question, Kathy. I'd choose being remembered for wisdom. I could inspire others to pursue wisdom. Faith is ultimately a personal choice independent of all other truths. JMO.) :bow:


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 3, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> OK, maybe we're getting too cerebral here but I'd tell a close friend a secret about me I know they would not like. It's a chance to be that much closer.
> 
> Would you rather tell a lie that would save a dear friend from brief embarrassment or a truth that would aggrandize a deceitful enemy for life? Careful, this is trickier than you think.
> 
> (BTW, the faith v. wisdom question, Kathy. I'd choose being remembered for wisdom. I could inspire others to pursue wisdom. Faith is ultimately a personal choice independent of all other truths. JMO.) :bow:



getting off topic for one moment, I think the same could be said for Faith. And I think that wisdom also, in a sense, comes down to a personal choice as well??


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 3, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> (BTW, the faith v. wisdom question, Kathy. I'd choose being remembered for wisdom. I could inspire others to pursue wisdom. Faith is ultimately a personal choice independent of all other truths. JMO.) :bow:





goofy girl said:


> getting off topic for one moment, I think the same could be said for Faith. And I think that wisdom also, in a sense, comes down to a personal choice as well??



Well, not to split hairs GG but imo faith in its' purest expression is only embraced independent of any and all evidence. If you need or feel you have "proof" it's a belief, not true _faith_. Wisdom can be chosen or sought based on many things. Perversely it's often acquired though when one has lost hope for it. My fave definition of wisdom is from Oscar Wilde (I think) "Wisdom is respecting the dire limitations of intellect."

You could probably start an interesting thread on these topics? Threads I start tend to be rather short; more like lint, actually. :huh:

We now return you to the charming "Would you rather..." thread.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 3, 2008)

I would rather tell a lie that would allow my friend to not feel embarrassment.

Also, based on the definition of "aggrandize", it would make my enemies power greater. Why would I want to do that?

Would you rather be mistaken for someone noble or someone powerful?
(assuming that it would alter the treatment you are being given by someone who has actually mistaken you for someone else)


----------



## Suze (Feb 4, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> I would rather tell a lie that would allow my friend to not feel embarrassment.
> 
> Also, based on the definition of "aggrandize", it would make my enemies power greater. Why would I want to do that?
> 
> ...



noble. i couldn't fool them to think anything else

would you rather frenchkiss David Hasselhoff for 1 hour or have sex with Austin Powers for 10 min?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 5, 2008)

Totally french kiss Dave. I am sooooo not into all that excess hair on a man.

Would you rather accidentally get bird poop in your mouth or gasoline in your eye?

Sorry, I'm feeling naughty and stupid. (I guess I'm still thinking of Dave)


----------



## Suze (Feb 5, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Totally french kiss Dave. I am sooooo not into all that excess hair on a man.
> 
> Would you rather accidentally get bird poop in your mouth or gasoline in your eye?
> 
> Sorry, I'm feeling naughty and stupid. (I guess I'm still thinking of Dave)




(They both have they fair amount of hair imo )

Since youre so kickass and actually answers my gross questions, Im gonna return the favour. 
Toxic substances scares me. So definitely the bird poop option!

Would you rather be an actor in Days of Our Lives or The Bold and the Beautiful?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok now your'e talking. These are the only two soaps that I have watched.

It would have to be Days. Cause I would knock out some of the people on Bold. Plus, I would want to be friends with Hope. I know, corny.

OK, here's one -

Would you rather have dinner made for you by

Bobby Flay or Rachel Ray?


----------



## pudgy (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm a guy so...Rachel Ray!

Would you rather be caught picking your nose or scratching your butt (with hands down pants)?


----------



## DJ_S (Feb 6, 2008)

> pudgy I'm a guy so...Rachel Ray!
> 
> Would you rather be caught picking your nose or scratching your butt (with hands down pants)?



I'd say picking my nose! Cos really I'm not, I'm just scratching it!


"_Would you rather __Have sex with the same person you love until you die_ or _Have many beautiful lovers but never feel loved?"_


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 6, 2008)

I would and will have sex with the person I love for the rest of my life.


Would you rather be trapped in an elevator with George W. Bush or a screaming baby with a stinky diaper and no way to change it?


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 7, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> I would and will have sex with the person I love for the rest of my life.
> 
> 
> Would you rather be trapped in an elevator with George W. Bush or a screaming baby with a stinky diaper and no way to change it?



George. There are a few things I would like to discuss with him.

Would you rather stick a fork in your eye or drop a bowling ball on your foot?


----------



## DJ_S (Feb 7, 2008)

> kathynoon Quote:
> 
> Would you rather stick a fork in your eye or drop a bowling ball on your foot?



Well I really appreciate my eye sight, sticking a fork in it, would no doubt cause ireversable damage. Plus how would I be able to gaze at all the hot women on this site. 

SOooooooo I would deffinately drop a bowling ball on my foot. Ha of course i would be wearing steal capped boots!


Would you rather only listen to music you hate for the rest of your life or continually hear dripping water and not be able to do anything about it?



(I know random)


----------



## SummerG (Feb 7, 2008)

DJ_S said:


> Well I really appreciate my eye sight, sticking a fork in it, would no doubt cause ireversable damage. Plus how would I be able to gaze at all the hot women on this site.
> 
> SOooooooo I would deffinately drop a bowling ball on my foot. Ha of course i would be wearing steal capped boots!
> 
> ...



dripping water.. because i'd still have the music i love, and i wouldn't stay sane without my music. 

would you rather be wealthy through dishonest practices, or just make ends meet through honest practices?


----------



## Foolish Fool (Feb 7, 2008)

SummerG said:


> would you rather be wealthy through dishonest practices, or just make ends meet through honest practices?


be wealthy be cheating. it's one of my life's ambitions. no, seriously. i'm not kidding.


would you rather be buried alive or literally frozen to death?


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 8, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> would you rather be buried alive or literally frozen to death?



Frozen to death. Being buried alive would be too slow and painful. Freezing should hurt less, I think.



Would you rather be involved with a someone belched a lot or farted a lot?


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 8, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> Frozen to death. Being buried alive would be too slow and painful. Freezing should hurt less, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you rather be involved with a someone belched a lot or farted a lot?



Farter...at least it's funny. Steve and I laugh about it all the time 


Would you rather wrestle an alligator or box a kangaroo?


----------



## pudgy (Feb 14, 2008)

Definitely box a kangaroo. Once I won, I would use it as my sole form of transportation.

Would you rather give up steak or chocolate for the rest of your life?


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 14, 2008)

pudgy said:


> Definitely box a kangaroo. Once I won, I would use it as my sole form of transportation.
> 
> Would you rather give up steak or chocolate for the rest of your life?



Well, I'm old, so the rest of my life probably isn't all that much to give up but geez!  Is it just the one steak? Do I die as soon as I stop eating it? :shocked: And how about the chocolate? Could I request it be in the form of a solid, life-sized model of a SSBBW? :eat2: Just gotta have more details If I'm trading for the rest of my life. Sorry, Pudgy.


----------



## pudgy (Feb 16, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Well, I'm old, so the rest of my life probably isn't all that much to give up but geez!  Is it just the one steak? Do I die as soon as I stop eating it? :shocked: And how about the chocolate? Could I request it be in the form of a solid, life-sized model of a SSBBW? :eat2: Just gotta have more details If I'm trading for the rest of my life. Sorry, Pudgy.



All you gotta do is stop eating one of the two. If you stop eating steak, you can keep eating whatever you want: chocolate, yes, but also carrots, cheesecake, etc. If you stop eating chocolate, you still get whatever food you want. Make sense?


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 16, 2008)

pudgy said:


> Definitely box a kangaroo. Once I won, I would use it as my sole form of transportation.
> 
> Would you rather give up steak or chocolate for the rest of your life?



I love both, but steak. Just the thought of no chocolate for the rest of my life brings a tear to my eye

Would you rather have the thrill of meeting someone famous who would have no impact on your life, or a not famous person who could change your life (for the better)?


----------



## DoctorBreen (Feb 16, 2008)

Not so famous person who could change me for the better.

If you had the choice to be much happier or much wealthier, which would you choose?


----------



## PeacefulGem (Feb 16, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Would you rather be too hot or too cold?




Definitely too cold. I am not a very nice person to be around when I am overheated.


----------



## pudgy (Feb 16, 2008)

DoctorBreen said:


> Not so famous person who could change me for the better.
> 
> If you had the choice to be much happier or much wealthier, which would you choose?



I'd rather be much happier. And don't happier people tend to be fatter too? So best of both worlds!

WYR watch soap opera's or read the Christian Bible?


----------



## Minerva_08 (Feb 16, 2008)

pudgy said:


> I'd rather be much happier. And don't happier people tend to be fatter too? So best of both worlds!
> 
> WYR watch soap opera's or read the Christian Bible?



Ah, well I used to the read the bible everyday... so probably that. I was never a soap opera gal. 

Would you rather... always be able to look like a perfect 10 but have raunchy breath OR be a tad frumpy looking but have the *love potion number 9* effect on those around you?


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 16, 2008)

Minerva_08 said:


> Ah, well I used to the read the bible everyday... so probably that. I was never a soap opera gal.
> 
> Would you rather... always be able to look like a perfect 10 but have raunchy breath OR be a tad frumpy looking but have the *love potion number 9* effect on those around you?



Well that second choice is almost EXACTLY how my life already is, so yeah, that one! 

Would you rather watch a great movie by yourself a mediocre one with a good friend?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 16, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Well that second choice is almost EXACTLY how my life already is, so yeah, that one!
> 
> Would you rather watch a great movie by yourself a mediocre one with a good friend?




I suppose I would rather watch a mediocre movie with a good friend. That way we could talk during the crappy parts. If I watched a great movie by myself I would want to be all like - isn't this movie awesome? and noone would be there.

Anyhoo- would you rather win a free years supply of potato chips or M&M's?


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 16, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Anyhoo- would you rather win a free years supply of potato chips or M&M's?



M&M's definitely. Got to have those little pieces of chocolate on a regular basis.

If you had to give up your cell phone or your computer forever, which would you give up?


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 16, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> M&M's definitely. Got to have those little pieces of chocolate on a regular basis.
> 
> If you had to give up your cell phone or your computer forever, which would you give up?



What an EVIL, TERRIFYING question!!! :shocked: Cell phone if it came to that, I suppose.

OK, here's an easier one then; would you rather never see your family or your native country ever again?


----------



## Minerva_08 (Feb 16, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> What an EVIL, TERRIFYING question!!! :shocked: Cell phone if it came to that, I suppose.
> 
> OK, here's an easier one then; would you rather never see your family or your native country ever again?



I could never not see my family again, that would be too painful.

Would YOU rather... lose your oposable thumbs and gain the ability to regenerate (a limb if you lost one) OR grow a tail and have a hole in each of your pair of pants to make room for it??


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 18, 2008)

Minerva_08 said:


> I could never not see my family again, that would be too painful.
> 
> Would YOU rather... lose your opposable thumbs and gain the ability to regenerate (a limb if you lost one) OR grow a tail and have a hole in each of your pair of pants to make room for it??



Well for the sake of keeping this thread alive I'm going to assume I could choose a prehensile tail; one that could be used to grasp, hold objects, hang from or get creative with in the sack? Yes, that would be hella cool!

Would you rather be vital and strong and live to age 65 or relatively frail but be guaranteed to see your 100th birthday?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 18, 2008)

I would definitely choose to be vital and strong till 65. No one would want a frail old fattie like me anyway.
(Hell, I'd like to be vital and strong at 45)

Anyhoo- would you rather have to change a stinky baby diaper or pick up a load of dog poop? 

(Sorry for the shi**y question)


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 18, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> I would definitely choose to be vital and strong till 65. No one would want a frail old fattie like me anyway.
> (Hell, I'd like to be vital and strong at 45)
> 
> Anyhoo- would you rather have to change a stinky baby diaper or pick up a load of dog poop?
> ...



Well I think it would depend on how freshly laid the poop was LOL ,but if I had to choose...I will change the baby diaper, because fresh dog doo makes me gag 

Would you rather burn your tongue or stub your toe?


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 19, 2008)

I guess the stinky baby diaper. I think the baby would be fun afterwards than the dog.


Would you rather live where you currently do, or someplace else?


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 24, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> I guess the stinky baby diaper. I think the baby would be fun afterwards than the dog.
> 
> 
> Would you rather live where you currently do, or someplace else?



I like where I live, but there are a billion other places I'd like to live as well..and I could always come back if I hated somewhere else!

Would you rather pay a large fine for a speeding ticket, or perform a favor (of a sexual nature) to have the ticket disappear?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 25, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I like where I live, but there are a billion other places I'd like to live as well..and I could always come back if I hated somewhere else!
> 
> Would you rather pay a large fine for a speeding ticket, or perform a favor (of a sexual nature) to have the ticket disappear?



Well, unless hubby was the one handing out the ticket, I guess I would have to pay out the fine. Unless of course I could barter with a friend to do the deed and then have my hubby fix her car or something.

Would you rather people watch in a courtroom hallway or the front of a Target? (both locations being equally comfortable for seating and temperature)


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Feb 25, 2008)

I had to look up what a target was lol, but deffo courtroom, I think it would be more likely to be more interesting

would you rather kill a child that would grow up to be responsible for taking the lives of millions or let them grow up to take the lives of millions?


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 1, 2008)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> I had to look up what a target was lol, but deffo courtroom, I think it would be more likely to be more interesting
> 
> would you rather kill a child that would grow up to be responsible for taking the lives of millions or let them grow up to take the lives of millions?



I wouldn't kill the child. 


"Would you rather live in the ascendancy of a civilization, or during its decline?" 
I got this from Revenge of the Nerds


----------



## 10centporkchop (Mar 1, 2008)

I would rather live in it's decline, since I'm used to that.

Would you rather go to the dentist or the gynecologist?


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Mar 1, 2008)

The dentist, he has warm hands

would you rather live in the arctic or the desert?


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 2, 2008)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> The dentist, he has warm hands
> 
> would you rather live in the arctic or the desert?



Desert, I think... at least there is a _chance_ of surviving there.  

Would you rather have front row seats at a concert for your favorite band, or be on stage performing with them?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

LJ Rock said:


> Would you rather have front row seats at a concert for your favorite band, or be on stage performing with them?




I would rather have front row seats....

_If you had a choice, would you rather be blind or deaf?_


----------



## Ruffie (Mar 2, 2008)

Deaf. Although I love music and like to sing I would miss the visual side of me more. I love to do photography, carve, write, leaning to paint, gardening and couldn't deal with not seeing the faces of those I love.

Would you rather be alone for the rest of ypur life or settle for a met taht isn't "perfect" for you?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> Would you rather be alone for the rest of ypur life or settle for a met taht isn't "perfect" for you?



I would be alone than be with someone that is not right for me or makes me unhappy. 


_Would you rather live near family and friends, or on a deserted island?_


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 2, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I would be alone than be with someone that is not right for me or makes me unhappy.
> 
> 
> _Would you rather live near family and friends, or on a deserted island?_



Is this a trick question? I would rather live by my family and friends.

Would you rather give up sliced cheese or sliced bread for a decade?


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Mar 2, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Is this a trick question? I would rather live by my family and friends.
> 
> Would you rather give up sliced cheese or sliced bread for a decade?



Well, assuming I could still slice it myself, who doesn't like to cut the cheese now and then? So cheese it is.

Would you rather have an orgasm every time you sneezed or make $100 every time you had an orgasm?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 2, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Would you rather have an orgasm every time you sneezed or make $100 every time you had an orgasm?



I would rather get $100 each time I have an orgasm. With the sneezing option, I could get orgasms in the middle of serious business meetings, or in church, or anytime. With the second option, I could control when I had the orgasms, and I could get myself $100 every morning and night if I wanted.


Would you rather go into the witness protection program or into jail?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 3, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> I would rather get $100 each time I have an orgasm. With the sneezing option, I could get orgasms in the middle of serious business meetings, or in church, or anytime. With the second option, I could control when I had the orgasms, and I could get myself $100 every morning and night if I wanted.
> 
> 
> Would you rather go into the witness protection program or into jail?



Definitely the witness protection program. First off, I would not survive jail and I am way too spoiled to sleep on those nasty beds. Plus, I am already "hermit" like and very aware of my surroundings. I wouldn't want to give up my family and friends, but as long as I could take hubby with me, it wouldn't be so bad.

Would you rather fold six baskets of laundry or hand wash a large sinkful of dishes?


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 3, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Definitely the witness protection program. First off, I would not survive jail and I am way too spoiled to sleep on those nasty beds. Plus, I am already "hermit" like and very aware of my surroundings. I wouldn't want to give up my family and friends, but as long as I could take hubby with me, it wouldn't be so bad.
> 
> Would you rather fold six baskets of laundry or hand wash a large sinkful of dishes?



Laundry... I hate doing dishes! lol 

Would you rather mow the lawn or shovel snow?


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Mar 3, 2008)

LJ Rock said:


> Laundry... I hate doing dishes! lol
> 
> Would you rather mow the lawn or shovel snow?



Well, up until about a dozen years ago I'd definitely have said mowing. As I've come to realize what an environmental tragedy lawns are (wasted water, horrible emissions from lawnmowers, landfills bloated with clippings, etc.) I'd xeriscape and reach for the snow shovel. 

Would you rather be accidentally sneezed on by a stranger or throw up on a good friend?


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Mar 3, 2008)

urgh, the stranger because then at least you could laugh about it with your friends even if it would ruin your chances that day, but if you're going to throw up on a mate you probably wont have any chances that day either so I see it as the lesser of two evils.

would you rather have a poor family life where times are hard and the only niceties are free or live as a lavish bachelor/spinster but never have a long term relationship?


----------

